# Barcelona Living



## Pangborn_UK (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello All,

After giving it a bit of consideration since my last post I'm starting to feel that Barcelona will be more a of a sensible move rather than Denia.

I have never been but will have a month trial starting in the middle of Feb. I am aware of this site to look for apartments (enalquiler) which is great. Could anyone suggest nice vibrant areas to live I've been looking at El Born is this good?

If anyone could give me an idea on extra costs of renting ie council tax, internet, phone, utilities etc that would be great.

I have an idea of what living in Barca might be like but would be interested in what any other expats think,

Thanks in advance for looking and your responses.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Ben,

We moved to Barcelona at the end of Oct and love it  What would you be doing here?

Personally, I wouldn't want to live in El Born. It's pretty at first sight, but there are a lot of tourists which means a lot of pickpockets. The streets are also narrow, which are nice to walk round, but it feels too claustrophobic for me. It'd also be quite noisy at night. We live in the Horta-Guinardo area (NE) which is perfect for us - quieter, but still bars and restaurants (not an English menu in sight  ) and easy metro access to the centre. If you want somewhere a bit more lively, Gracia is very nice.

We pay 795€/month for a 2 bedroom, 79m2 furnished flat. This includes our internet, and we're paying the landlord a fixed amount of 100€ per month for utilities (this will almost certainly be too much, it's just the way they've done it - we'll go over bills at the end of the contract).

If you have any other questions about BCN, fire away and I'll do my best to help!


----------



## Pangborn_UK (Jan 6, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> We moved to Barcelona at the end of Oct and love it  What would you be doing here?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice about El Born. I sell designer chairs through my website and have a good European distribution set up from the UK which allows me to live anywhere in the world. /SNIP/

Up until April last year I'd been living in Asia. I'd returned with my partner to create a new life in London but unfortunately things didn't work out. 

For the past few months I have been living back at home with my folks in Devon (i didnt think I would be here again, haha). I much prefer a warmer climate and for at least the next year or so I think Spain could be a good option.

As mentioned i sell chairs and would potentially like to set up something locally as I do have some Spanish customers. 

I am looking for a reasonable size interior space that could also work as a potential showroom/gallery, at least 2 bedrooms do you know anyone that could help find a space?

Cheers, Ben


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Personally, I wouldn't want to live in El Born. It's pretty at first sight, but there are a lot of tourists which means a lot of pickpockets. The streets are also narrow, which are nice to walk round, but it feels too claustrophobic for me. It'd also be quite noisy at night.


I was going to say the same about the Ramblas area. Would you agree?


----------



## Pangborn_UK (Jan 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I was going to say the same about the Ramblas area. Would you agree?


I have a small dog (dexter) that will also be making the trip so being near to a park or some open space would be nice. As mentioned i will trial for a month so all suggestions would be good. Anyone wanting to lease a spare room for a month please let me know


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi Ben,

I don't know anyone directly I'm afraid, but I'm sure you could find something here. We came over and stayed in a hostel for a week to find a flat before moving permanently (we were quite pushed for time due to my husband starting his job here, but managed to find a nice place)

There are lots of nice parks around BCN, and many have dog areas which are cleaned regularly (unfortunately the same can't be said about the pavements )

PeskyWesky, yes I would definitely agree about the Ramblas area. The whole of the old town has the same problems. Don't get me wrong, it's not horrible - there are nice buildings etc - but I certainly wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## Pangborn_UK (Jan 6, 2013)

I will be sure to bring doggy bags


----------



## Pangborn_UK (Jan 6, 2013)

goingtobcn said:


> Hi Ben,
> 
> I don't know anyone directly I'm afraid, but I'm sure you could find something here. We came over and stayed in a hostel for a week to find a flat before moving permanently (we were quite pushed for time due to my husband starting his job here, but managed to find a nice place)
> 
> ...


As the economy isn't great in Spain do you find that there are a lot of closed down shops like UK high streets?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pangborn_UK said:


> As the economy isn't great in Spain do you find that there are a lot of closed down shops like UK high streets?


In my town near Madrid, yes, a lot!!


----------



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

I just moved here a month ago and I really like it here.

The weather is great, even though it´s winter. The sun shines almost everyday and it barely rains. Barcelona is a clean and safe city. The lifestyle is very relaxt. spanish people are warm and very laid back. It´´s very easy to meet people, since there is a big international expat community. also lot´s of ERASMUS students and I have positive experiences with locals. The vibe is excellent, because you will see people outside everyday, unlike in the UK where people are mostly at home when it´s not summer. Barcelona is cheaper than the UK, relocation cost a lot of money. 

It´s very international and multi- cultural, but different compared to London, New York. Immigration is pretty new, in the UK/ US it´s already a melting pot, like you gort 2nd/ 3th generation Indians, Latinos, Chinese, Muslim, Eastern Europeans etc. who are already ¨assimilated¨ in society and speak the lanuag and here the immigrants are 1st generation For example I haven´t met a foreigner who speak native Spanish (with a native accent), but in the UK you got tons of Indians, Chinese people who speak with a British accent. Also expats in English speaking countries can more easily hang out with locals, here it´s a nit so learning Spanish is very important. That being said Locals are very friendly and most of the younger generation 20+ speak descent English.


I´m currently living in Barceloneta, near the beach. although many wouldnt recommend you to live there I like it here. Areas that I recommend are Barceloneta, Gracia, El Borne, Eixample. a one bedroom apartment can cost around 500-800 per month depending on the location. A room 300-500.
Born is good, it´s close to the city centre Plaza Catalunya and very trendy, clean and safe.
/SNIP/

If your single with no kids, no pets and don´t need a car, you´ll need around 1500 euros net per month to have a descent living.


----------

